# What's up with editing old posts?



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a few on going threads , getting to know your e15t, 81 datsun 210 hatchback, probably others... I used to be able to go back and edit my posts seemingly forever, now I don't seem to be able to do that. 

What's up?
I want to change the name of getting to know your e15t to 'getting to know your e15et' or whatever.. when did this change? 

is this punishment for hanging out at datsun1200.com?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just a decision scott made. I don't really know the purpose behind it, but i wouldn't consider it some sort of punishment.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> just a decision scott made. I don't really know the purpose behind it, but i wouldn't consider it some sort of punishment.



I actually think it was a punishment. I guess I'll have to ask my admin/sysop person to change the title then.

besides there's like 3 people on here that know anything about sunny 310's so I have to go to that other site.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

The rule changed a few days ago..A member may only edit his message within two hours of the time it was posted.and some little ajustment was done for some timing: time between post and minimum caracter to approve a post also... but any mod you need done to the thread i given you, just contact me via private ill make it work for you.  and this i guess can be done for all of the other thread that are sticky anyway throu the board via each moderator.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> The rule changed a few days ago..A member may only edit his message within two hours of the time it was posted.and some little ajustment was done for some timing: time between post and minimum caracter to approve a post also... but any mod you need done to the thread i given you, just contact me via private ill make it work for you.  and this i guess can be done for all of the other thread that are sticky anyway throu the board via each moderator.


 Thanks for letting us know Martin. I tried to replace some missing pics from my GA16i to GA16DE engine swap thread, but I see this is not easily done anymore, without asking for your help.

I am sure there is a reason Scott chose to change this, but it isn't obvious to me what that reason might have been. 

Thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The reason was because of users that start stupid threads and then later on get flamed for some reason and go back and edit their original post to make it either look like their question wasn't that dumb OR just blank out the post altogether...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

James said:


> The reason was because of users that start stupid threads and then later on get flamed for some reason and go back and edit their original post to make it either look like their question wasn't that dumb OR just blank out the post altogether...


better solution? delete stupid threads that turn into flamewars. i need to edit my sticky. i cant keep adding piston info to the end of it. it just don't werk.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Lazarus_023 said:


> better solution? delete stupid threads that turn into flamewars. i need to edit my sticky. i cant keep adding piston info to the end of it. it just don't werk.


It's not that simple.

Just send the content of the post via PM to the mod in your section.


----------

